# System-wide FLAVORS



## Helmut (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi,

is there any place to put system-wide FLAVORS in? Like make.conf? I want to build git-tiny from ports.

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2021)

Helmut said:


> I want to build git-tiny from ports.


`cd /usr/port/devel/git; make FLAVOR=tiny install`


----------



## Geezer (Jul 21, 2021)

I like dark chocolate, myself.


----------



## Helmut (Jul 22, 2021)

SirDice said:


> `cd /usr/port/devel/git; make FLAVOR=tiny install`


*system-wide*. Upgrade-safe.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2021)

Something like this should do the trick in make.conf:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/devel/git}
  FLAVOR=tiny
.endif
```


----------



## Helmut (Jul 22, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Something like this should do the trick in make.conf:
> 
> ```
> .if ${.CURDIR:M*/devel/git}
> ...


Like a charm, thank you!


----------

